# Samsung LCD TV screen problem



## Leasey (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Samsung LCD TV ( LE46A558P3FXXU ). It is out of warranty.

About 3 months ago, upon switching it on, the whole screen would come on normally apart from 3inches on the left hand side - which would stay dark, then after a minute or so would flicker into life (like it needed a minute to warm up - a bit like when you turn on strip lighting).

There's as image under the dark patch, but if the image moves or changes it leaves a residual image behind for a few seconds, creating a blur.

It annoyed me a bit, but after a minute or so the dark side of the screen would wink into life and i'd have a normal picture for as long as the tv was left on.

Over the 3 months it has progressively got worse - it would take like 15minutes to light up. 

Now it basically stays dark. 

Does anyone have any ideas what it could be? or how to go about fixing it?


----------

